# Stopped For Speeding



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

A mate of mine was stopped for speeding whilst he was driving an HGV, by a copper going in the opposite direction. The officer said he was doing over 40, but my mate disputed this, and said his tacho could prove he wasn't, but the officer was not interested and gave him a ticket. He went to court confident because his tacho proved that he wasn't speeding.

So what do you thing the outcome was?????


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

What was the outcome of the Tacho reading :?:


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

fut1a said:


> So what do you thing the outcome was?????


I reckon they went with whatever crappy device that policeman had used to determine that he was speeding, and ignored the tachograph, because, ermm.... erm... erm... :?


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

I reckon they went with whatever crappy device that policeman had used to determine that he was speeding, and ignored the tachograph, because, ermm.... erm... erm... :?[/quote]

The copper didn't have a device.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Ok, so there was not even shaky proof that your mate was speeding and the case shouldn't have gone to court. Soooooooo... the outcome was... :?:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I would say your mate got done or you wolud not have posted in the flame room


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Didnt you could get done unless 2 cops agreed or they had a camera?


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Bikerz said:


> Didnt you could get done unless 2 cops agreed or they had a camera?


I thought that only applied in the days before the Police becoming judge, jury and executioner road matters (I may be overdoing it).

I'm not sure how tickets work, is it if you accept the ticket you have admitted guilt? Can you decline to accept it and ask to be prosecuted through the courts?


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Bikerz said:


> Didnt you could get done unless 2 cops agreed or they had a camera?


The 2 cops thing is another urban myth but I would imagine if they had a camera/ speed gun you would get done.

Saj


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

Copper did not have any device to determine his speed.

Anyway my mate was feeling pretty confident what the result was going to be because his tacho proved that he wasn't speeding. The court were not interested in seeing the tacho, it was a case of the copper said you were speeding so you were. Remamber tachos have to be calibrated to be accurate and they use them as evidence to prosecute you if you have broken any road laws. So basically you can't bloody win.


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

That is madness! As I always say this country sucks. I want to get a good a good Job and Im off (No I'm not using the system as I'm paying lots of Tax now to fund it :evil: [smiley=argue.gif] )


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

fut1a said:


> Copper did not have any device to determine his speed.
> 
> Anyway my mate was feeling pretty confident what the result was going to be because his tacho proved that he wasn't speeding. The court were not interested in seeing the tacho, it was a case of the copper said you were speeding so you were. Remamber tachos have to be calibrated to be accurate and they use them as evidence to prosecute you if you have broken any road laws. So basically you can't bloody win.


What a load of bollox :evil:


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

YELLOW_TT said:


> fut1a said:
> 
> 
> > Copper did not have any device to determine his speed.
> ...


There must be more to this story that just a coppers word :?

You would struggle to get taken to court, let alone found guilty, for a 'simple' case of speeding on just a coppers word (in my opinion and experience)

Saj


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

YELLOW_TT said:


> fut1a said:
> 
> 
> > Copper did not have any device to determine his speed.
> ...


PMSL :lol:
Don't beat about the bush...Tell us what you think!  
John..


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

To be fair to the guy, Ive had mates taken to court for things that seem even more unbelivable, but every time the judge has told the copper to take a running jump!


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

What a load of bollox :evil:[/quote]

There must be more to this story that just a coppers word :?

You would struggle to get taken to court, let alone found guilty, for a 'simple' case of speeding on just a coppers word (in my opinion and experience)

Saj[/quote]

Not too sure if there is anything more to it, but the way he was ranting and raving he was pretty sure that a huge miscarriage of justice had taken place. The way things are going in the little island of ours nothing surprises me anymore :x


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

How ridiculous, how can someone assess speed accurately with no device and travelling in the opposite direction.

I used to be a copper and I can not believe that it is as straightforward as this. I went to court for speeding and prior to my appearance I wrote a long letter and provided 20 pictures to demonstrate the signs being obstructed by trees - I still got 3 points and a £65 fine but could have lost my license.

If proof of innocence is available then this is clearly a miscarriage of justice and he should not let it go.

Charlie


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Charlie you of all people must know what the police are like (possibley the reason you left?) my ex boss left the force for this reason.


----------



## danielW2599 (Mar 20, 2009)

Take it to appeal and Im sure you would win...possibly with a hefty compensation package too.

Evidence provided by the defence cannot just simply be ignored.


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

if all you've said is accurate and you indeed havent left anything out just so you can have a rant then appeal it is, evidence must be submitted, it may only be dismissed once submitted.

the rozzers are not remotely as intelligent and well trained as they seem, after days of doing the same boring crap over and over again they like everyone else will begin to forget/mis judge.

My ADI instructor, i.e. instructor of instructors was taken to court for running a red light which was not even a traffic signal and he won hands down it lasted 10minutes.


----------



## G7COG (Oct 21, 2009)

Gotta cry bullshit on this one. As said there has got to be more to this than what the OP has put.

If what he put is the whole story then his mate was seriously unlucky and must have had 3 very pissed off magistrates sat in the court that day who had all got out of bed on the wrong side and all took an instant dislike to the HGV driver for whatever reason.


----------

